# Online Technical and Fundamental Analysis of Stocks



## Giplex (15 March 2021)

Technical Analysis a2 Milk Shres  March 15 2021. 14 Technical indicators on the 1 Day Timeframe give a  SIGNAL "STRONG SELL".


----------



## Boggo (15 March 2021)

You're probably about six months late with that advice.

Just follow Jayne Hrdlicka's movements. She bailed out of Jetstar Asia before that crashed, then out of A2M in Dec 2019 when questions were being asked.
Perhaps fortunately for REX's new 737 jet operation she is now in charge of Virgin Airlines 😉

(Weekly - click to expand)


----------



## tech/a (16 March 2021)

Agree with Boggo

Plus 14 indicators—-wow.

Most indicators are oscillators packaged in different paper.
They all do the same thing in a slightly different way.
if one says it’s over bought so will 13 others sooner than
later.

let us know when it’s a buy again
One or a few DIFFERENT indicators will be fine.


----------



## Giplex (16 March 2021)

Boggo said:


> You're probably about six months late with that advice.
> 
> Just follow Jayne Hrdlicka's movements. She bailed out of Jetstar Asia before that crashed, then out of A2M in Dec 2019 when questions were being asked.
> Perhaps fortunately for REX's new 737 jet operation she is now in charge of Virgin Airlines 😉
> ...



I agree. But now you can also sell. Since yesterday the price has dropped by 1.25%


----------



## Giplex (16 March 2021)

tech/a said:


> Agree with Boggo
> 
> Plus 14 indicators—-wow.
> 
> ...






tech/a said:


> Agree with Boggo
> 
> Plus 14 indicators—-wow.
> 
> ...



I understand that technical indicator signals are not impressive for professional traders. But for beginners, this technical analysis will be very useful. For example, now 14 indicators give a signal to buy ASX shares.


----------



## Sean K (16 March 2021)

Giplex said:


> I agree. But now you can also sell. Since yesterday the price has dropped by 1.25%



After a drop of 50%?


----------



## sptrawler (16 March 2021)

Boggo said:


> You're probably about six months late with that advice.
> 
> Just follow Jayne Hrdlicka's movements. She bailed out of Jetstar Asia before that crashed, then out of A2M in Dec 2019 when questions were being asked.
> Perhaps fortunately for REX's new 737 jet operation she is now in charge of Virgin Airlines 😉



Interesting article about said lady in today's paper.








						War of words erupts between a2 Milk and Virgin’s Hrdlicka over ‘mistruths’
					

A war of words has broken out between a2 Milk and its former chief executive Jayne Hrdlicka over the now Virgin CEO’s stint at the infant formula maker.




					www.smh.com.au
				



From the article:
_A war of words has broken out between the a2 Milk Company and its former chief executive Jayne Hrdlicka over the current Virgin Australia boss’ tenure at the infant formula maker and the circumstances of her departure.
The dispute follows a wide ranging Good Weekend interview with Ms Hrdlicka published in this masthead last weekend. The high profile former Qantas executive and current Tennis Australia chair was appointed CEO of sharemarket darling a2 Milk in 2018, but left abruptly after 18 months.

In the interview Ms Hrdlicka said she decided to leave the company after her husband was diagnosed with cancer. “I don’t think A2 handled that particularly well,” she said in the interview.
She also disputed earlier media reports that during her stint at a2 she spent $19 million on consultants from Bain & Company- where she had been a partner before joining the Qantas Group - and insisted only a small portion of that spending went to Bain.

But Mr Hearn wrote to his former CEO demanding she correct three “mistruths” and “falsehoods” in the interview, including that her 18-month stint ended abruptly due to family reasons.

“In truth, you were asked by the board to leave and agreed to do so. Personal reasons were raised by you after the board had communicated that position to you,” he wrote in the letter, seen by this masthead.
Mr Hearn claimed in his letter that a2 spent $NZ33 million ($30 million) on consultants during Ms Hrdlicka’s 18-month tenure and that more than $NZ26 million ($24 million) of that went to Bain_.

Isn't it horrible when people fall out.


----------



## Boggo (16 March 2021)

Giplex said:


> I agree. *But now you can also sell*. Since yesterday the price has dropped by 1.25%




I have no idea what you mean by that (bolded) statement.
I you look at my chart you would see that all I needed six months ago was just one indicator and that is the actual price action.

Be very wary of some of these sites as apart from professionals like Radge they will send you broke with all their fancy and convincing to newby bs.

Look up @Skate, @peter2, @tech/a in no particular order, actually just about anyone on here.
You will learn a lot more but it may not be as pretty or appealing and you will have to do the hard yards but it will save losing money and confidence.

Just my


----------



## Boggo (16 March 2021)

Oh and what are the 14 indicators ?



Giplex said:


> I understand that technical indicator signals are not impressive for professional traders. But for beginners, this technical analysis will be very useful. For example, *now 14 indicators give a signal to buy ASX shares* https://giplex.com/asx-shares-pric


----------



## I just Wanna Make Dowla (16 March 2021)

I am extremely interested Agri Business investing so will take your advice, has asnyone run the rule over the $300M Domacom (DCL) acquasition of Austagri? I would be interested to hear yoru thoughts.


----------



## I just Wanna Make Dowla (16 March 2021)

kennas said:


> After a drop of 50%?



I am extremely interested Agri Business investing so will take your advice, have you or anyon you know  run the rule over the $300M Domacom (DCL) acquasition of Austagri? I would be interested to hear yoru thoughts.


----------



## Boggo (16 March 2021)

From Google...





						RESEARCH: Domacom - FUM Potentially Up By $300M - FNArena
					

Pitt Street Research finds DomaCom is progressing well with respect to the development of its new products




					www.fnarena.com


----------



## Giplex (16 March 2021)

Boggo said:


> Oh and what are the 14 indicators ?


----------



## Giplex (16 March 2021)

Boggo said:


> I have no idea what you mean by that (bolded) statement.



The price, after my yesterday's recommendation, fell 1.25%. This is what I wanted to say.


----------



## Boggo (16 March 2021)

Giplex said:


> The price, after my yesterday's recommendation, fell 1.25%. This is what I wanted to say.



Ok, Ta.

This is an extreme case (or is it ?) but before you become too reliant on brokers or sites that are fronts for same have a look at this chart (in particular the names of the established institutions) after the price action had indicated an issue.

The movie in the link is worth watching too if you haven't already ?


----------



## Country Lad (17 March 2021)

Giplex said:


> View attachment 121448



hmm, interesting, 14 indicators.
I use only 3 indicators very successfully and they are not on your list.


----------



## Parse (18 March 2021)

Country Lad said:


> hmm, interesting, 14 indicators.
> I use only 3 indicators very successfully and they are not on your list.



OK, I'll bite. What are they? (the 3 indicators)


----------



## Country Lad (18 March 2021)

Parse said:


> OK, I'll bite. What are they? (the 3 indicators)



Divergence between SIROC & OBV, and CBL and one I didn't include which I don't count as an indicator, Darvas.


----------



## Giplex (1 June 2021)

Technical Analysis S&P/ASX 200 June 01 2021. 16 Technical indicators on the 1 Day Timeframe give a SIGNAL "STRONG BUY".


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2021)

I love this 16 indicators 

bet they are all oscillators just like driving from A to B 
in 16 cars all travelling at different speeds.

you don’t need 26 indicators!

I wonder how they are applied.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2021)

tech/a said:


> I love this 16 indicators
> 
> bet they are all oscillators just like driving from A to B
> in 16 cars all travelling at different speeds.
> ...




That's the million dollar question. Perhaps Mr. Giplex can explain this upon his return. I sometimes let threads like this run longer than I probably should, but I get a little curious about where they are going to go, or whether something good, or interesting, will come out of it.


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2021)

Yeh well they are also likely to be different make and models as well
Ive seen it many times before the belief that apparent complexity is
 More impressive than simplicity.to the masses.
perceived value —— very often mis placed.


----------



## Giplex (18 November 2021)

Hello dear traders and investors!

We bring to your attention the wave analysis of Citigroup stocks. The graph looks very interesting.

Now the price of Citigroup shares is in the 2nd correctional wave. After the completion of the 2nd wave, the 3rd impulse wave should begin.

Power wave 3 target is $ 87 per stocks.

It can be long from the current ones with a stop below the 200 MA (68.7).

Breakdown level 0.886 (73.52).


----------

